# Beware of Guns Galore



## hunter7x7 (Apr 10, 2007)

I went to GG once trying to decide what I wanted. I made a decision but it was that no matter which gun I choose, I won't buy it from there. Same experience as most of you describe, rude sales guys that were very cocky and acted like I was bothering them by asking questions.

I ended up going back to Bares Sporting Goods in St Charles just like the last 10 guns I bought. Sue takes good care of her customers and pricing has been very competitive and even matched prices I found elsewhere a couple times. I will save myself time and frustration and just go to Bares right from the start. No GG for me.

And the hunt continues......


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

I agree with bares. Small town and customer satisfaction. I have bought numerous things there, not always the cheapest but in line most of the time.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i generaly buy my guns at walsh bait and tackle in caseville.
they always have soemthing interesting, and will order what you want. and ,,,most important,,,they are good damn people.
price is not always what you should look at.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Ron L said:


> FWIW, my only complaint about the service at Williams is that it's slow. The place can be packed and there are only a few folks behind the counter helping customers out. When I do get to talk to a person, they're generally helpful and polite.


Yes, the service can be be slow, but the salesman won't rush you when your turn comes either.  Wife and I spent the better part of an hour with someone one Sunday morning (they weren't busy yet either). Did end up ordering two guns.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

I live on the wrong side of the state so i don't have a dog in this hunt but I have to wonder if the owners or even the employees of GG have seen this thread, (or the others like it about them over the years).

If I was the owner I would cringe everytime I see someone post that GG is the last place they would buy from. The amount of lost business generated by this thread alone is worth rolling some heads for...


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

HTC said:


> I live on the wrong side of the state so i don't have a dog in this hunt but I have to wonder if the owners or even the employees of GG have seen this thread, (or the others like it about them over the years).
> 
> If I was the owner I would cringe everytime I see someone post that GG is the last place they would buy from. The amount of lost business generated by this thread alone is worth rolling some heads for...


When I lived on the bad side of the state I would patronize GG frequently. Going to or coming from shooting SC in Fenton, driving up after running my bird dogs at Highland Rec. Area etc. This was mostly 1980 - 2000. Their service was OK towards me as I was a bit of a regular but I did have my issues with them on and off. Regardless of being known regionally for poor service they were *always* busy. Saturdays were a madhouse and weekdays were especially busy between 11 A.M. and 2 P.M. - lunch break crowd. Likewise over the Christmas holidays. Getting through on the phone was nigh impossible and in the store it would be *constantly* ringing. When handguns became popular things became even more hectic and if once thought impossible - service declined even more. I can honestly understand why you guys are P.O. over their service but even though I haven't been there for years I imagine their business is still going strong. They were then known for a large selection of new and used guns and very good prices except on trade-ins.

Why it's called Guns Galore:








.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> When I lived on the bad side of the state I would patronize GG frequently. Going to or coming from shooting SC in Fenton, driving up after running my bird dogs at Highland Rec. Area etc. This was mostly 1980 - 2000. Their service was OK towards me as I was a bit of a regular but I did have my issues with them on and off. Regardless of being known regionally for poor service they were *always* busy. Saturdays were a madhouse and weekdays were especially busy between 11 A.M. and 2 P.M. - lunch break crowd. Likewise over the Christmas holidays. Getting through on the phone was nigh impossible and in the store it would be *constantly* ringing. When handguns became popular things became even more hectic and if once thought impossible - service declined even more. I can honestly understand why you guys are P.O. over their service but even though I haven't been there for years I imagine their business is still going strong. They were then known for a large selection of new and used guns and very good prices except on trade-ins.
> 
> Why it's called Guns Galore:
> 
> ...


That pic is not why they call it Gun's Galore. The back room with thousands of guns in it is why.

People go there and put up with the bad customer service purely because no matter what you are looking for there is a high probability they have one that you can handle and walk out with right then. No looking at a pic in the catalog and ordering.

When looking at O/U's before, "Pony tail" told the guy waiting on me that I was wasting their time after I had him go to the back room a 2nd time:lol: If you know exactly what you want, they are fine. If you want to window shop, I'd avoid them at all cost.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

I have no problems down there. Nice that I can go and get reloading components locally. They are about like the guys that you would find at a gun show or gun club. I don't go in there looking for advice. Just get what I want and bolt. Always a super busy place.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

TSS Caddis said:


> That pic is not why they call it Gun's Galore. The back room with thousands of guns in it is why.
> 
> People go there and put up with the bad customer service purely because no matter what you are looking for there is a high probability they have one that you can handle and walk out with right then. No looking at a pic in the catalog and ordering.
> 
> When looking at O/U's before, "Pony tail" told the guy waiting on me that I was wasting their time after I had him go to the back room a 2nd time:lol: If you know exactly what you want, they are fine. If you want to window shop, I'd avoid them at all cost.


Yup, if you are going in there to get on another christmas card list, forget it. But they have stock and the prices are good. The last firearm I purchased from them was a springfield trp and they were the only ones that had one in stock. The price was very close to the internet stores as well. Sure there are other stores that would greet me with a smile and order the gun at 100 bucks more than GG. Some people just like stores that keep stock and turn it over enough to keep prices reasonable.

As far as the internet killing their business, it won't happen. That place is always busy even on weekdays.


----------

